#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  Eligibility to Take JEE Main 2018 Exams

## jaivinder

Registration of JEE Main 2018 will be start in December 2017. Before the date of registration candidates should know about eligibility of take exam. Read all the following point and insure that are ready to take upcoming Jee main exam.

The eligibility for appearing JEE Main 2018 is given below:

*Number of Subjects:* Candidate should have passed 12th from current year 2016 and 2017 with five subjects from any recognized board. 

*Required Subjects:* Candidate should be from science stream and he/she must have physics, chemistry and mathematics in the qualifying year.

*Age Limit:* Candidates should be born on after 1st October 1993 are eligible to apply tor exam.

*Marks:* Candidate should passed with at least 75% marks or be in top 20 percentile in respective board.

*Number of Attempts:* Every candidate will get only three attempts to clear the exam.





  Similar Threads: How to Prepare for JEE Mains 2018 Exams JEE Main 2018-Registration Process

----------

